
Rebot.me – Create your own chatbot in 5 minutes - faridmovsumov
http://rebot.me
======
Jaruzel
From watching the videos, it seems there are no stock responses built in - a
new chatbot doesn't even understand 'hello' or 'how are you'. I think the
effort for someone to get their bot acting natural is going to take a lot more
than 5 minutes, even for simple use cases. Are there plans to improve the
default knowledge ?

~~~
faridmovsumov
Thank you for your interest. Actually new chatbots understand most common
phrases like "hello" or "how are you". There is built in support for most
common phrases and we continue to improve our knowledge base everyday.

------
faridmovsumov
I am founder of Rebot.me Please don't hesitate to ask me whatever you want to
know about our project.

